# La Liga 2017/2018: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica.



## de sica (8 Agosto 2017)

Il campionato più importante al mondo prenderà il via il 18 agosto, con il Real Madrid, campione in carica e bicampione d'Europa, pronto a difendere il titolo. Sarà un liga priva di Neymar, accasatosi al Psg, e forse anche di Cristiano Ronaldo, ormai in rottura con il fisco spagnolo. Il Barcellona cercherà di sostituire "O Ney" prendendo più giocatori in rampa di lancio mondiale, mentre l'Atletico del Cholo potrà contare su un nuovo stadio, il Wanda Metropolitano.
Sarà sempre un affare a tre? Oppure quest'anno ci saranno sorprese dal basso?


Giornata 1

Leganés - Deportivo Alaves (18 agosto, 20.15)
Valencia - UD Las Palmas 
Celta Vigo - Real Sociedad 
Girona - Atletico Madrid 
Siviglia - Espanyol
Athletic Bilbao - Getafe
Barcellona - Real Betis
Dep. La Coruña - Real Madrid 
Levante - Villarreal
Malaga - Eibar

Giornata 2

Real Sociedad - Villarreal 
Real Betis - Celta Vigo
Deportivo Alaves - Barcellona (26/08, ore 18.15)
Girona - Malaga
Levante - Dep. La Coruña
UD Las Palmas - Atletico Madrid (26/08, ore 22.15)
Eibar - Athletic Bilbao
Espanyol - Leganés 
Getafe - Siviglia
Real Madrid - Valencia ( 27/08, ore 22.15)

Giornata 3

Athletic Bilbao - Girona
Barcellona - Espanyol ( 10/09, ore 18)
Celta Vigo - Deportivo Alaves 
Dep. La Coruña - Real Sociedad
Leganés - Getafe
Malaga - UD Las Palmas
Real Madrid - Levante ( 10/09, ore 18)
Siviglia - Eibar
Valencia - Atletico Madrid ( 10/09, ore 18)
Villarreal - Real Betis 

Giornata 4

Atlético Madrid - Malaga
Deportivo Alaves - Villarreal
Eibar - Leganés 
Espanyol - Celta Vigo
Getafe - Barcellona
Girona - Siviglia 
Levante - Valencia
Real Betis - Dep. La Coruña
Real Sociedad - Real Madrid 
Las Palmas - Athletic Bilbao

Giornata 5 

Athletic Bilbao - Atlético Madrid
Barcellona - Eibar
Celta Vigo - Getafe 
Dep. La Coruña - Deportivo Alaves 
Leganés - Girona
Levante - Real Sociedad
Real Madrid - Real Betis
Siviglia - Las Palmas
Valencia - Malaga 
Villarreal - Espanyol

Giornata 6

Málaga - Athletic Bilbao
Getafe - Villarreal
Atlético Madrid - Siviglia
UD Las Palmas - Leganés
Girona - Barcellona
Real Sociedad - Valencia
Espanyol - Dep. La Coruña
Deportivo Alavés - Real Madrid
Real Betis - Levante
Eibar - Celta Vigo

Giornata 7

Levante - Deportivo Alavés
Siviglia - Málaga
Leganés - Atlético Madrid
Barcellona - UD Las Palmas
Celta Vigo - Girona 
Villarreal - Eibar
Real Sociedad - Real Betis
Dep. La Coruña - Getafe
Valencia - Athletic Bilbao
Real Madrid - Espanyol

Giornata 8

*Atlético Madrid - Barcellona* ( 15 ottobre)
Eibar - Dep. La Coruña
UD Las Palmas - Celta Vigo
Girona - Villarreal
Athletic Bilbao - Siviglia
Deportivo Alavés - Real Sociedad
Getafe - Real Madrid
Málaga - Leganés
Espanyol - Levante
Real Betis - Valencia

Giornata 9

Leganés - Athletic Bilbao
Real Madrid - Eibar
Celta Vigo - Atlético Madrid
Dep. La Coruña - Girona 
Valencia - Siviglia
Levante - Getafe
Real Betis - Deportivo Alavés
Real Sociedad - Espanyol
Villarreal - UD Las Palmas
Barcellona - Málaga

Giornata 10

Siviglia - Leganés
Athletic Bilbao - Barcellona
Málaga - Celta Vigo
Atlético Madrid - Villarreal
UD Las Palmas - Dep. La Coruña
Girona - Real Madrid
Eibar - Levante
Getafe - Real Sociedad
Espanyol - Betis Siviglia
Deportivo Alavés - Valencia

Giornata 11

Levante - Girona 
Real Madrid - UD Las Palmas
Real Sociedad - Eibar
Dep. La Coruña - Atlético Madrid
Villarreal - Málaga
Celta Vigo - Athletic Bilbao
Barcellona - Siviglia
Deportivo Alavés - Espanyol
Valencia - Leganés
Real Betis - Getafe

Giornata 12

UD Las Palmas - Levante
Getafe - Deportivo Alavés
Leganés - Barcellona
Eibar - Real Betis
Siviglia - Celta Vigo
Athletic Bilbao - Villarreal
Málaga - Dep. La Coruña
*Atlético Madrid - Real Madrid* ( 19 novembre)
Espanyol - Valencia
Girona - Real Sociedad

Giornata 13

Deportivo Alavés - Eibar
Valencia - Barcellona
Real Sociedad - UD Las Palmas
Levante - Atlético Madrid
Real Madrid - Málaga
Dep. La Coruña - Athletic Bilbao
Villarreal - Siviglia
Celta Vigo - Leganés
Espanyol - Getafe
Real Betis - Girona 

Giornata 14

Eibar - Espanyol
Girona - Deportivo Alavés
UD Las Palmas - Real Betis 
Atlético Madrid - Real Sociedad
Málaga - Levante
Athletic Bilbao - Real Madrid
Barcellona - Celta Vigo
Siviglia - Dep. La Coruña
Getafe - Valencia
Leganés - Villarreal

Giornata 15

Deportivo Alavés - UD Las Palmas
Real Betis - Atlético Madrid
Real Sociedad - Málaga
Getafe - Eibar
Levante - Athletic Bilbao
Real Madrid - Siviglia
Dep. La Coruña - Leganés
Villarreal - Barcellona
Espanyol - Girona 
Valencia - Celta Vigo

Giornata 16

Girona - Getafe
UD Las Palmas - Espanyol
Celta Vigo - Villarreal
Atlético Madrid - Deportivo Alavés
Athletic Bilbao - Real Sociedad
Siviglia - Levante
Leganés - Real Madrid
Barcellona - Dep. La Coruña
Málaga - Real Betis 
Eibar - Valencia

Giornata 17

Real Betis - Athletic Bilbao
Valencia - Villarreal
Dep. La Coruña - Celta Vigo
Real Sociedad - Siviglia
Deportivo Alavés - Málaga
Espanyol - Atlético Madrid
Getafe - UD Las Palmas
Eibar - Girona 
Levante - Leganés
*Real Madrid - Barcellona* (20 dicembre)

Giornata 18

Celta Vigo - Real Madrid
Barcellona - Levante
Valencia - Girona 
Siviglia - Real Betis 
Villarreal - Dep. La Coruña
Athletic Bilbao - Deportivo Alavés
Málaga - Espanyol
Atlético Madrid - Getafe
UD Las Palmas - Eibar
Leganés - Real Sociedad

Giornata 19

Deportivo Alavés - Siviglia
Espanyol - Athletic Bilbao
Getafe - Málaga
Girona - UD Las Palmas
Levante - Celta Vigo
Real Madrid - Villarreal
Real Sociedad - Barcellona
Dep. La Coruña - Valencia
Eibar - Atlético Madrid
Real Betis - Leganés


----------



## Dany20 (19 Agosto 2017)

Il Valencia riparte da Zaza vincendo 1-0 contro il Las Palmas (ex squadra di K.P. Boateng). L'Atletico Madrid sta perdendo 2-0 contro il Girona.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Agosto 2017)

L'Atletico Madrid pareggia 2-2 in 10 uomini.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2017)

partitone di bacca al debutto col villarreal ho letto.  

quel cesso qua a giugno del 18 ce lo ritroviamo di nuovo in rosa.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2017)

Partenza ok per Real e Barca.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

gol di Kondogbia al Bernabeu


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Scandaloso.. il ral sta facendo la partita.. comquneu zidane senza palle.. il senso di togliere bale? doveva togliere un centrocmpista. Assenza di CR7 si fa ultrasentire


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma che fenomeno è Asensio? MAMMA MIA


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma che fenomeno è Asensio? MAMMA MIA



mostruoso...lo sto vedendo adesso ed è impressionante...ha tutto per raggiungere i più grandi...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> mostruoso...lo sto vedendo adesso ed è impressionante...ha tutto per raggiungere i più grandi...



gli manca pochissimo. 21 anni, tanto per dire..


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> gol di Kondogbia al Bernabeu


Non ci voleva. Speriamo che giochi male così non lo riscattano.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Settembre 2017)

Secondo pareggio consecutivo del Real Madrid. 1-1 in casa col Levante.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo pareggio consecutivo del Real Madrid. 1-1 in casa col Levante.



Questa è una di quelle partite che dovrebbe far capire ad alcuni tifosi del Milan che tutte le gare iniziano dallo 0-0 e si gioca in 11 vs 11. Dunque anche una vittoria risicata col Cagliari è da prendere e portare a casa per buona.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2017)

Ieri Bacca ha contribuito alla vittoria del Villarreal con il primo gol in campionato. Bene.


----------



## Black (11 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ieri Bacca ha contribuito alla vittoria del Villarreal con il primo gol in campionato. Bene.



ce ne vorrebbero decine di gol del colombiano per far si che la dirigenza del Villareal paghi la clausola. Ma dubito siano così fessi


----------



## Dany20 (17 Settembre 2017)

Bacca ancora a segno. Secondo gol con il Villarreal.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ieri Bacca ha pareggiato per il Villarreal contro l'Atletico Madrid, nel nuovo Wanda Metropolitano, con questo gol di testa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXoOQUW0Blk

oggi invece un risultato clamoroso, Real Madrid sconfitto dal Girona.


----------



## de sica (6 Gennaio 2018)

Vincenzella capace di far segnare il betis dopo solo 22 secondi  poi col suo classico sedere ha pareggiato. Speriamo perda


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vincenzella capace di far segnare il betis dopo solo 22 secondi  poi col suo classico sedere ha pareggiato. Speriamo perda


Ha perso 3-5.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Gennaio 2018)

Saluti da Siviglia, ho appena visto la partita in un bar. Non ho visto molti sorrisi da parte di Montella nel dopo-partita. Almeno in qualche cosa pare sia cambiato...


----------



## Dany20 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Altro passo falso del Real Madrid che pareggia 2-2 col Celta Vigo. Il Real ha una partita in meno ma la vetta dista comunque 16 punti.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Rallenta ancora una volta il Real Madrid perdendo in casa contro il Villareal al '87 minuto. Che goduria vedere il Real conciato così.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Florentino perez mi dovrà spiegare il senso di sostituire:
pepe con Vallejo
James con Ceballos
Morata con Borja mayoral

senza contare che nessun td ha sostituito danilo ed è stato vendto pure mariano diaz..
poi zidane l'anno scorso si sbilanciava moltossimo giocando con 5 giocatori offensivi(isco,james,asensio,morata e vazquez) ed il solo kovacic a centrocampo mentre quest anno non rischia mai nulla anche quando deve vinceere


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2018)

Si ma raga io la partita l ho vista , il real avrà tirato 200 volte in porta


----------



## Dany20 (13 Gennaio 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Florentino perez mi dovrà spiegare il senso di sostituire:
> pepe con Vallejo
> James con Ceballos
> Morata con Borja mayoral
> ...


Da sottolineare anche un Ronaldo irriconoscibile. 4 gol in 14 partite in campionato.


----------



## Zani (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ma BONERA che anticipa Ronaldo in tuffo negandogli un gol certo al 92' lo avete visto?


----------



## __king george__ (14 Gennaio 2018)

siccome so che al 90% del forum fa piacere vi informo che il Siviglia di Montella sta perdendo 1-0....salvo sorprese potete festeggiare


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Gennaio 2018)

Altro "trionfo" di Montella. Sconfitta per 1-0 in casa dell'Alaves. Ultimi minuti in 11 contro 10 non sfruttati a dovere.
"Ci vuole tempo, gran possesso palla, la squadra sta migliorando, siamo in progresso".


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Dai una bella intervista con una bella risata..


----------



## __king george__ (20 Gennaio 2018)

alla fine del primo tempo espanyol-siviglia 0-2


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

siviglia raggiunto in casa dal getafe al 93' 
come la spal
che giornataaaaaa


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> siviglia raggiunto in casa dal getafe al 93'
> come la spal
> che giornataaaaaa



Sta perdendo 3-1 con l'Eibar al momento.

Boh, magari è scarso veramente...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sta perdendo 3-1 con l'Eibar al momento.
> 
> Boh, magari è scarso veramente...



4-1. Oggi a Ipurùa calcio champagne. Dell'Eibar.

Il Guardiola dei poveri sta lasciando il segno anche in Spagna.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2018)

5-1. Quanto regge ancora prima che collezioni due esoneri prima di maggio in due campionati diversi?


----------



## Black (3 Febbraio 2018)

Cinque pere anche oggi per Vincenzino. Porterà il suo sorriso in conferenza stampa anche oggi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

Vedrete se non lo esonerano anche da li.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Febbraio 2018)

4 punti in 5 partite  "i ragazzis mis seguonos, siamos sullas buonas stradas"


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2018)

Il dato del possesso palla era soddisfacente?


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Febbraio 2018)

"la squadra sta crescendo  "


----------



## koti (3 Febbraio 2018)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Stex (3 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi la gazzetta lo celebrava come l'allenatore che aveva rivitalizzato il Siviglia ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2018)

Da una parte rido e godo, ma dall'altra ho un nervoso incredibile se penso a come abbiamo distrutto due stagioni per così poco.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2018)

*Eibar - Siviglia 5-1*


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Eibar - Siviglia 5-1*



Meglio che non si presentino contro lo United.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio che non si presentino contro lo United.



E fu così che Montella buttò fuori dalla Champions League Josè Mourinho


----------



## sballotello (3 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Eibar - Siviglia 5-1*



in crescendo cit.


----------



## de sica (3 Febbraio 2018)

Come godo per questo "fenomeno"


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Ma ha riso?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Montella eroe assoluto


----------



## sacchino (3 Febbraio 2018)

Stamattina la Gazzetta lo elogiava.......

5 partite di liga 3 sconfitte 1 pareggio e 1 vittoria, ma cosa vedono i the giornalisti della rosa


----------



## sacchino (3 Febbraio 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> Oggi la gazzetta lo celebrava come l'allenatore che aveva rivitalizzato il Siviglia ...



Mi sa che sono più obiettivi quelli di novella 2000


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2018)

Questo rapporto che esiste tra Montella e i giornalisti italiani è senza eguali. Quasi inquietante.
Sarei curioso di capirne le motivazioni, magari un giorno emergerà la verità.


----------



## Casnop (4 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Eibar - Siviglia 5-1*


Davvero non comprendiamo Montella, e cominciamo ad avere dubbi sul suo senno: era proprio necessario andare ad infilarsi in una nuova panchina appena un mese dopo l'abbandono di un'altra, per prendere in mano una squadra non sua, che andava male, e farsi suonare in questo modo? Due mesi fa si chiacchierava di una sua chiamata in Nazionale, non ha avuto la pazienza di fermarsi, ed aspettare gli eventi in Federazione, che ora, con un Costacurta in plancia, lo avrebbero forse favorito. Dopo una stagione del genere, con una reputazione sbrindellata, non avrebbe chances. Il pugile groggy deve sempre fermarsi, o finisce male sul serio.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2018)

senza Montella saremmo dove meritiamo, cioè terzi.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Febbraio 2018)

Il Siviglia ha vinto 1-0

bravo Vincenzino


----------



## __king george__ (12 Febbraio 2018)

parte male Seedorf:sconfitto 1-0 in casa

(ma i tifosi del deportivo possono essere ottimisti...tra poco arriverrà Muntari


----------



## __king george__ (17 Febbraio 2018)

vince ancora Montella ed io ne sono molto felice

LasPalmas-Siviglia 1-2


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vince ancora Montella ed io ne sono molto felice
> 
> LasPalmas-Siviglia 1-2


Fortuna assoluta. Avanti 2-0 concede un rigore a 10 minuti dalla fine. Al 92esimo il Las Palmas pareggia ma il gol viene annullato per fuorigioco (inesistente)


----------



## __king george__ (17 Febbraio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Fortuna assoluta. Avanti 2-0 concede un rigore a 10 minuti dalla fine. Al 92esimo il Las Palmas pareggia ma il gol viene annullato per fuorigioco (inesistente)


appunto...se era 2 a zero all'80' vuol dire che è meritato scusa...


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> appunto...se era 2 a zero all'80' vuol dire che è meritato scusa...



Se ti fai rimontare due gol di vantaggio dalla squadra terzultima in liga con il secondo peggior attacco non vedo cosa ci sia di positivo.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Febbraio 2018)

altra sconfitta per Seedorf

mi chiedo perché si ostini a fare l'allenatore....

beh per i soldi potrebbe essere una valida risposta in effetti


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vince ancora Montella ed io ne sono molto felice
> 
> LasPalmas-Siviglia 1-2





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Fortuna assoluta. Avanti 2-0 concede un rigore a 10 minuti dalla fine. Al 92esimo il Las Palmas pareggia ma il gol viene annullato per fuorigioco (inesistente)



Oggi ne hanno fatti due ma avrebbero potuto segnare anche il doppio se Ben Yedder e Nzonzi non avessero i piedi storti. Sono il primo a non rimpiangere Montella, ma oggi c'è da dire che hanno concesso poco, solo un po' negli ultimi minuti per l'inevitabile agonismo post gol del 1-2.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2018)

Barcellona fermato in casa del Las Palmas
Occhio all'Atletico: è a -5!
Domenica lo scontro diretto al Camp Nou


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2018)

mi ero dimenticato che ieri c'era anche la liga...in ogni caso Montella vince 1-0 in trasfera con il derelitto Malaga e Seedorf perde 3 a zero con il Getafe

riuscirà a fare una vittoria prima o poi il buon Clarence? ne dubito....


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2018)

Montella vince ancora....Siviglia-Bilbao 2-0 bravo Vincenzino!

Seedorf fa 1-1 con l'Eibar


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2018)

Clarence perde ancora......Girona vs Deportivo 2-0 

ma esisterà un allenatore che tra tutte le squadre che ha allenato ha fatto peggio? 

qualcuno lo rivoleva anche...


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2018)

*Siviglia - Valencia 0-2

Siviglia ora quinto a -11 dal Valencia e quasi fuori dalla prossima Champions.*


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Siviglia - Valencia 0-2
> 
> Siviglia ora quinto a -11 dal Valencia e quasi fuori dalla prossima Champions.*


è una sconfitta pesante oggi per Vincenzino in ottica champions


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2018)

Montella miracoloso dopo aver preso 12 punti di distacco dalla zona Champions prima di essere esonerato dal Milan, ha ereditato il Siviglia a -2 dalla zona Champions e ha preso altri 9 punti di distacco... in pratica tra Serie A e Liga ha preso 21 punti di distacco dalla CL


----------



## de sica (11 Marzo 2018)




----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Montella miracoloso dopo aver preso 12 punti di distacco dalla zona Champions prima di essere esonerato dal Milan, ha ereditato il Siviglia a -2 dalla zona Champions e ha preso altri 9 punti di distacco... in pratica tra Serie A e Liga ha preso 21 punti di distacco dalla CL



Pazzesco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Montella miracoloso dopo aver preso 12 punti di distacco dalla zona Champions prima di essere esonerato dal Milan, ha ereditato il Siviglia a -2 dalla zona Champions e ha preso altri 9 punti di distacco... in pratica tra Serie A e Liga ha preso 21 punti di distacco dalla CL


Ma la Juventus non ce lo fa un pensierino?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la Juventus non ce lo fa un pensierino?



Com'era la storia? "Dobbiamo tenercelo stretto, perchè la Juve lo vuole e prima o poi lo prenderà. Montella è millemilamillevolte meglio di Allegri".


----------



## de sica (11 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


>


 [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION][MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION][MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Mi piacerebbe poter dire "Non oso immaginare come si sentono i tifosi del Siviglia"...invece purtroppo lo so benissimo!!


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la Juventus non ce lo fa un pensierino?



Credo che dopo aver pescato il jolly dal mazzo con Max, Marmottino non abbia il coraggio di rischiare con un altro ex vostro


----------



## Love (12 Marzo 2018)

il sorriso non lo ha perso a quanto vedo...buon per lui...


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2018)

pareggino per Seedorf...,1-1 in casa contro il Las Palmas

niente...non ce la fa a vincere nemmeno in casa contro una squadra derelitta come la sua


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Leganes - Siviglia 2-0 all'85'

che fail Mourinho


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

*Montella sconfitto ANCORA, il Sevilla cade 2-1 sul campo del Leganes! In 12 partite di Liga, il ruolino del Siviglia è: 5 vittorie - 1 pareggio - 6 sconfitte! *


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Montella sconfitto ANCORA, il Sevilla cade 2-1 sul campo del Leganes! In 12 partite di Liga, il ruolino del Siviglia è: 5 vittorie - 1 pareggio - 6 sconfitte! *



Perdendo (male) peraltro contro una squadra (molto modesta) che non si sta giocando nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Perdendo (male) peraltro contro una squadra (molto modesta) che non si sta giocando nulla.



Il fatto è che da ora in poi mi sa che nemmeno il Siviglia si gioca più nulla (-14 dal Valencia)
si concentreranno su CL e Coppa del Re


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che da ora in poi mi sa che nemmeno il Siviglia si gioca più nulla (-14 dal Valencia)
> si concentreranno su CL e Coppa del Re



Si ma rischia di uscire anche dalla zona EL.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Montella sconfitto ANCORA, il Sevilla cade 2-1 sul campo del Leganes! In 12 partite di Liga, il ruolino del Siviglia è: 5 vittorie - 1 pareggio - 6 sconfitte! *



Tanto non lo caccieranno il prossimo anno. Questo allenatore ormai si è assicurato la permanenza grazie a quattro partite. Il doppio confronto col l'Altetico e Manchester United. Vive di rendita per quelle partite. Come noi siamo stati ostaggi per quella supercoppa Italiana


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Si ma rischia di uscire anche dalla zona EL.



beh per arrivare ottavo deve moltiplicare gli sforzi


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tanto non lo caccieranno il prossimo anno. Questo allenatore ormai si è assicurato la permanenza grazie a quattro partite. Il doppio confronto col l'Altetico e Manchester United. Vive di rendita per quelle partite. Come noi siamo stati ostaggi per quella supercoppa Italiana



Si è guadagnato anche il soprannome "Nutella" da parte dei tifosi sivigliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Leganes - Siviglia 2-0 all'85'
> 
> che fail Mourinho


Infatti è uscito Mourinho, non è passato Montella.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Marzo 2018)

Rischiano parecchio:

5. Sevilla, 45 punti
6. Villareal, 44 punti
7. Girona, 43 punti
8. Betis, 43 punti


L'Atletico sta vincendo 1-0 contro il Villareal di Bacca grazie ad un rigore inventato.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Ma come si fa a perdere contro la Leganese?


----------



## Stex (18 Marzo 2018)

Ops villareal ha vinto


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Villareal batte Atletico e sorpassa il Siviglia, adesso al 6° posto.

Da notare che Montella prese il Siviglia a -2 dalla zona champions e ora sta a -14
Mentre Gattuso nella sua rimonta ha recuperato 13 punti all'Inter (da -18 a -5)
Proprio uguali!


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Siviglia, per ora, davanti al Barça (privo di Messi, in panchina). Per ora decide il gol del Mudo Vásquez, mi aspetto (anche per la mia schedina ) un Barça diverso nel secondo tempo. Dembelé, mr 100 milioni, la porta la vede davvero poco. Forse la disastrosa presentazione con il palleggio sbagliato era qualcosa in più di un presagio.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Aprile 2018)

Seedorf ce l'ha fatta! prima vittoria! in casa contro l'ultima in classifica (malaga) ma c'è riuscito....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2018)

Celta Vigo 4 Barbiere di Siviglia 0


----------



## __king george__ (7 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Celta Vigo 4 Barbiere di Siviglia 0



azzo...una bella spazzolata....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2018)

Montella continua a non deludere nella sua missione di calcio spumeggiante e spettacolo: ogni partita è una gioia da vedere per gli appassionati di calcio, tantissime gol e azioni.
Oggi solo 4 gol e non la manita, ma anche questa è stata una partita divertente dove non ci si annoia mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2018)

*Terminata l'era Montella, il Siviglia è tornato (ovviamente) a vincere: ha superato in casa la Real Sociedad e si è ripreso il settimo posto in classifica. *


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Vittoria del Siviglia contro il Real


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vittoria del Siviglia contro il Real


L'allenatore del Siviglia sta sfruttando il buon lavoro del suo predecessore


----------



## Goro (10 Maggio 2018)

Grande Montella... Ah no


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del Siviglia sta sfruttando il buon lavoro del suo predecessore



Davvero incredibile che abbiamo avuto un babbeo del genere sulla panchina. Ma la cosa aggianciande è che il suo successore contro la Juve ha preso solo sberle, mentre il babbeo ha vinto due volte


----------

